# Power Lost on ALL recordings TiVo Bolt 500GB



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a TiVo Bolt 500GB and every single recording says POWER LOST and will not record. I have set the power save setting to low and now I have turned them off to see if this will help. Called TiVO tech support to a totally useless agent who didnt even ask what TiVo was having the problem. He says unplug it from your UPS and plug it in the wall that will solve the problem. Seriously? 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Hoyt Platter (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah...TiVo Customer Support agents are useless. I had to hang up on them. Wish I could help but am new to the TiVo community. Hopefully, someone here can help.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jackamus said:


> Anyone have any suggestions?


Obviously don't call TiVo. Every recording? Every day? Your disk is empty? When you turned on your TV was the TiVo output active? We could use a bit more detail. I've seen outlet strips with a "master" outlet but never a UPS.

Since I have a TiVo with scheduled recordings that I power off during the week, I'm pretty sure that message is accurate. If you are using a cable card, the menu Cable Card Status displays the time since restart.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

I had the same problem with a Bolt 500GB using OTA. Lost a full night of recordings due to the "unable to record", "Loss of power" error.

I rebooted the TiVo and haven't seen the problem since.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jackamus said:


> I have a TiVo Bolt 500GB and every single recording says POWER LOST and will not record. I have set the power save setting to low and now I have turned them off to see if this will help. Called TiVO tech support to a totally useless agent who didnt even ask what TiVo was having the problem. He says unplug it from your UPS and plug it in the wall that will solve the problem. Seriously?
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Turn off Power Saving mode until they fix it. One of the updates this year caused issues with the Power savings mode. And results in that Power Lost issue for recordings. I had this happen on one my Bolts. Rebooted and then it was fine for awhile. Until it happened again. So I turned off the power savings on both of my Bolts recently, and since then I have not run into it.

Prior to that update I had zero issues in Power Saving mode. Running Bolts for over 2.5 years with Power Savings mode in the high setting.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Obviously don't call TiVo. Every recording? Every day? Your disk is empty? When you turned on your TV was the TiVo output active? We could use a bit more detail. I've seen outlet strips with a "master" outlet but never a UPS.
> 
> Since I have a TiVo with scheduled recordings that I power off during the week, I'm pretty sure that message is accurate. If you are using a cable card, the menu Cable Card Status displays the time since restart.


The TiVo is brand new. Empty disk. I have since turned of Save power and now just leaving it on. So far, it looks like everything is properly recording. My UPS also brand new but my older TiVo worked fine. I guess I will have to forgo power saving until they fix the issue. However, TiVo is SLOW to even admit fault. I love TiVo, but the people who run it leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Turn off Power Saving mode until they fix it. One of the updates this year caused issues with the Power savings mode. And results in that Power Lost issue for recordings. I had this happen on one my Bolts. Rebooted and then it was fine for awhile. Until it happened again. So I turned off the power savings on both of my Bolts recently, and since then I have not run into it.
> 
> Prior to that update I had zero issues in Power Saving mode. Running Bolts for over 2.5 years with Power Savings mode in the high setting.


That's now what I am doing. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Happen to me again last night. So I turned off the power savings as suggested above.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

I had the same problems on my 500GB Bolt, turning off power saving solved the problem. Received the 21.8.2 RC1 update this week so testing the low setting again and after 3 days all recordings were ok with no power lost notifications. My Bolt was connected to a UPS for 2 years prior with never a problem until the update caused it to suddenly occur. Fingers crossed that they fixed it with the new update this week.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

rjrsouthwest said:


> I had the same problems on my 500GB Bolt, turning off power saving solved the problem. Received the 21.8.2 RC1 update this week so testing the low setting again and after 3 days all recordings were ok with no power lost notifications. My Bolt was connected to a UPS for 2 years prior with never a problem until the update caused it to suddenly occur. Fingers crossed that they fixed it with the new update this week.


I am curious, which interface are you using?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Jackamus said:


> I am curious, which interface are you using?


Hydra latest version 21.8.2 RC1, it was the prior version that started the power loss problem


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> I've seen outlet strips with a "master" outlet but never a UPS


They exist. Example is the APC BX1500G, which I have one of. See page 3 of http://www.apc.com/salestools/EALN-7SEGRP/EALN-7SEGRP_R8_EN.pdf.

For the record, I have no such problem on my Bolt+ but I've always had the power savings set to manual/disabled. I want the tuners to be buffering 24/7 and suggestions to be recorded, just like older TiVos.


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Hydra latest version 21.8.2 RC1, it was the prior version that started the power loss problem


OK, because I am using 20.7.4.RC42 - I can't stand the new interface. =(


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I also found the same bogus "Power Lost" red herring error. Prior to last week I had never seen it on any of my recordings, even though I've been on RC42 for a while and have standby on medium for years.

It happened 2 (recording) weeks in a row on the same exact shows.

8pm show didn't record at all (ie tivo didn't wake up to record)
9pm show started recording 22 minutes into the show, for 2 weeks in a row

It almost seems like there was something about the 8pm show that triggered the bug not to wake up and it not only affected the 8pm show, but kept TiVo blocked from waking up until 22 minutes into the 9pm show.

By "wake up" I don't mean having the lights on, but wake up enough to record.

I know the "Power Lost" was a red herring because during the 2nd week I was in front of the TiVo when it didn't record. There was no power lost, nor was there a reboot. I have the onscreen clock enabled so even if my senses are failing me, there would be positive affirmation that there was a reboot or power lost.

Anyway, details of my experience are here:

2 weeks in a row same show doesn't record due to "Power Lost"


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

Well to "resolve" my issue I have disabled power saving and just leave it on all the time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jackamus said:


> Well to "resolve" my issue I have disabled power saving and just leave it on all the time.


That is the only thing that solved the issue on my Bolts. I had tried one of the other power savings options with the same result.

But my Roamio still uses the High Power Savings mode. It has not run into the Power Lost issue the Bolts had.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

After more than a week with the Hydra latest version 21.8.2 RC1 update the lost power problem when the Bolt is in standby has been fixed. Every scheduled recording while in standby has recorded with no problem. Whatever caused it in the prior update has been fixed.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> But my Roamio still uses the High Power Savings mode. It has not run into the Power Lost issue the Bolts had.


Had it happen on Roamio Pro on Medium just for 2 shows out of 30. Also have Roamio on Medium and it doesn't happen.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I just had this happen to me on my Bolt with power savings mode set to Low. So apparently the latest update hasn't fixed anything. I hate the idea of not having my Bolt connected to a UPS or turning off power savings mode, but I want my shows to record.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> For the record, I have no such problem on my Bolt+ but I've always had the power savings set to manual/disabled. I want the tuners to be buffering 24/7 and suggestions to be recorded, just like older TiVos.


Suggestions are still recorded in some of the power saving modes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Resist said:


> I just had this happen to me on my Bolt with power savings mode set to Low. So apparently the latest update hasn't fixed anything. I hate the idea of not having my Bolt connected to a UPS or turning off power savings mode, but I want my shows to record.


You can still connect it to a UPS. That won't affect anything.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> You can still connect it to a UPS. That won't affect anything.


As I said in my post, I can either turn off the power saving mode or remove the Bolt from the UPS. If I don't do one of those things then the Bolt might not record my shows due to this bug. But for now I've turned off the power saving mode.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Other than turning the lights off on the front (which could be desirable in a bedroom, etc) power saving on a DVR is sort of nonsensical since they pretty much are active 7x24. 

A UPS is absolutely NOT causing any of these issues. You are far more likely to be having issues NOT being plugged into a UPS, unless you have a really, really cheap one that's mangling the power.


----------

